# can i put an african violet in my viv. with poison dart frogs?



## viv4life (Dec 29, 2008)

at shopright they have african violets and i was wondering if i could put a few in my viv.?


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

In my experience African violets do very well in vivs and provide a reliable source of color. Just be aware that the ones you buy at the store will grow bigger once you bring them home. If you go to a specialty shop you can buy mini African violets which will stay smaller, and trailing African violets which will spread out. Here's a pic of one in my terrarium, which I just took. It doesn't get very much light but is doing great. This is a generic one that I bought at a large local store and it's been in the for about 10 months, blooming the whole time.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

As Mark says - stick with the Mini and Trailing varieties. They do fine - but you need to keep them trimmed bc/ they grow just a bit faster than they would in a planter on the windowsill.

s


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been thinking of adding african violets to one of my tanks. I was told that they will rot if he leaves are laying on the wet ground, is this true?


----------



## viv4life (Dec 29, 2008)

wow nice pics.! what the best way to keep them? like do they like wet soil, moist soil? what intensity lighting they need. yo know care sheet wise lol.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I've heard they will rot and that it's best to start with an immature plant. Mine has didn't rot and is growing in wet potting soil.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

How hard is it to find trailing ones? Is it something that can be found at a local nursery?


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if a nursery would carry them or not. I bet if they did carry them, they wouldn't label them anything other than "african violet". You can always call around. I got a semi-mini trailer from the local Gesneriad/African violet society.
-mark


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking at the picture that Scott posted it should be pretty easy to tell them apart, but I don't know that I've ever seen them before.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have the regular type of African violet in a tank and it has been in there for about 6 years. It bloomed once, but hasn't bloomed again. I think lighting is the problem. I have a lighting issue with this tank and I need some more watts. Other than not blooming, it is healthy as can be.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Mine grow great and rebloom... Haven't had a problem with rot, and I keep my tanks pretty wet. I have miniatures available in large quantity, and some trailing ones too. PM me if you want them, although quite honestly the miniatures should be fairly easy to find locally.

Rob


----------

